# Trainer in MD or VA?



## Tommy5144 (Mar 15, 2011)

How is everyone doing? 

I am looking for a trainer to do basic obedience in either the DC Metro area or in the Richmond,VA area. I have a 9 week old GSD. Sire was SVV1 and mother was ScH1 and I am interested in pursuing the same path. He has a lot of prey drive and is showing a lot of interest in tracking as well. 

Anyone know good basic obedience trainers with the idea of going into Schutzhund? Thanks!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

G-Burg on this board is an OB instructor - and her own dogs do beautiful OB - and have schutzhund titles.....my knowledge of local geography down that way is vague....she is not far from DC I think.....

Lee


----------



## Tommy5144 (Mar 15, 2011)

thanks guy. I found a MD trainer. Anyone know of any in the Richmond area?


----------



## nanulya (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi,

can u share the info on MD trainer. We are in DC area and I'm still looking for a perfect match


----------

